# New Rust Bulletin



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys, just a heads up, My Xy was damaged in the Home Depot Parking lot  Pissed me right off however, while looking the truck over I noticed it was starting too rust at the back hatch, right where the handle and the chrome looking trim is located.
I flew too the dealership, and the service adviser told me that there was a service bulletin on the X-Trail and the Pathfinder for the rust issue in the hatch handle area. As it stands, Nissan's Body guys are going to fix the affected area when the repair the parking lot damage.
I guess it's somewhat of a silver lining too my story. But guys, make sure you look over you xy closely. I wash, wax and rust proof my truck yearly and yet this still happens !


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

So will the dealer do anything if you have the rust issue?


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

The dealership is covering the repair, as it seems to be faulty engineering on their part.
However, I am sure they would be hesitant if you were over your warranty period.
But if their is a service bulletin, that pretty much says too me that their admitting fault.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Several owner have reported dents either side of the handle due to having to push the hatch hard to close. Could the rust have a similar cause, such as the paint being caused to flex and crack? I adjusted the catch on mine so the hatch closes easily and tut-tut at the wife if she pushes too hard.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

From what the service advisor told me, it had to do with the trim piece (chrome), I guess it moves ever so slightly wearing the paint, then exposing steel (probably from slamming the hatch shut). He said they fix the paint, then add a bead of silicone type material in the crease ?? and then possibly some for of trim over that. If this is all true ?, I am really curious how it is going too look.
Mine goes in next Tuesday, I guess time will tell.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

flynn said:


> Several owner have reported dents either side of the handle due to having to push the hatch hard to close. Could the rust have a similar cause, such as the paint being caused to flex and crack? I adjusted the catch on mine so the hatch closes easily and tut-tut at the wife if she pushes too hard.



Just curious on how did you adjust the catch on the hatch to close easily. I've noticed that as well when I close the hatch and start driving noticing the "door is not properly closed" light come on and its due to the hatch. You really need to slam that hatch hard. We have a dog and he goes into the cargo area anywhere we go so lot of opening and slamming shut of the hatch door.
thanks


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a U shackle with two torx head screws W. Just loosen it off and move it to the rear, i.e. back towards you. Might need to experiment a bit. Mine needed a slam but is now adjusted as far as it will go and just closes under its own weight. I've got dogs too and didn't like slamming it in case their paws or tails were under it.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Is it possible to post some pics of it? I'm not the most handy person and a visual will help. But if not thats okay, I can give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Jalal,
Think this is worth looking into for our Aussie Xtrails ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> Hey Jalal,
> Think this is worth looking into for our Aussie Xtrails ?


Kev, I don't it's an issue we need to worry about down under, this is most likely related to the Canadian dealers storing new xtrails (pre-delivery) in open yards over the winter season, so with the snow and all the rest of extreme weather conditions, the body of the exy takes a bite and it shows-up later on.

I have never had any problems with closing my tailgate either and I did have an accident where I reversed into a pole and dented the tailgate big time, even after the body job and a new bumper, the tailgate opens and closes fine with no issues at all.

This could also be related to the weather rubber seal going out of shape due to reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Waxen said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is it possible to post some pics of it? I'm not the most handy person and a visual will help. But if not thats okay, I can give it a try.
> 
> Thanks


There you go. Should only take 2 minutes. There are other adjustments but you shouldn't need them.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks flynn for the diagram and pics. I'm gonna give it a go this weekend. Geez I hope I don't screw anything up :loser:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Keep the left to right adjustment unchanged and just move it to the rear. If you wanted to be _really_ careful you could put a couple of pencil lines on the plastic to remind you of the original position. Jalal is always willing to pop round to do it for you if someone pays his fare.  

Now if someone wants to have a twiddle with my n/s rear passenger door, I just can't get that as I'd like it.


----------

